# Glauco



## MPA

How can I write the portuguese name Glauco in korean? I don't know if it can help, but in IPA the name's ɡlauku.
My attempt: 글아우쿠. Am I right?

Edit:
I saw the way that England's wrote (잉글랜드), and maybe Glauco can write 글라우쿠...


----------



## kenjoluma

글라우쿠, exactly.


----------



## wildsunflower

Isn't it "글라우코"?


----------



## Askalon

^ No, kenjoluma's right.  MPA provided the IPA transcription of the name, [ɡlauku], so the last vowel should be 우, not 오.  An orthographic O in Portuguese is sometimes pronounced as  (or maybe it's always pronounced that way--I'm not familiar with Portuguese).


----------



## MPA

Thanks for the help. 

"O" in portuguese has four different pronounces.


----------

